# Anyone using the Vitamix dry blade for wheat?



## Lavender Blue (May 10, 2002)

I just got my first dry blade used off ebay and I would like to know if I should expect unground wheat berries after the 1 minute grind time? Is this normal? Does this indicate a dull blade?

I ground 1 cup of wheat berries and had about 1/2 tsp left over partially ground berries after running the flour through a sifter.

Thanks!

Lavender Blue


----------



## Melesine (Jan 17, 2012)

I wonder if it's just the bigger pieces of bran? I know some people do sift to get high extraction flour. I don't sift and my flour appears to be quite uniform, I have run my hands through it to compare it to commercially ground wheat flour.


----------



## Lavender Blue (May 10, 2002)

Thank you for your reply. It wasn't bran. It was almost whole or partially processed berries. They showed up after sifting through a plain old flour sifter. If I had not sifted it, there would have been hard wheat berry pieces in my bread. The consistency of the flour it self was great and seemed just like the KA whole wheat. There were just these berries left. I think it is okay. A friend of mine says hers does that too a bit. I just needed to know if it was normal for leaving feedback after the purchase. 

LB


----------



## Belfrybat (Feb 21, 2003)

My old stainless steel Vitamix would grind wheat berries with very little unground pieces left over after sifting -- Maybe 1 Tbs per 2 cups. My newer style with two containers works about the same except I notice a few larger pieces than the older model. I also notice with the newer one that some of the flour gets caked up under the blade, which didn't happen with the older model. Then again, since this one doesn't have a spigot, I don't have the problem of digging out wheat berries from that, which was a mess.


----------



## Lavender Blue (May 10, 2002)

Thanks for the info. I'm only grinding one cup at a time and getting about 1/2 tsp leftover berries. From what you and the other poster are saying, I gather this is to be expected. 

Are you grinding more than 1 cup at a time and maybe that is making it stick to the blades?


----------



## Kristinemomof3 (Sep 17, 2012)

It is normal & not a dull blade. I don't like using my Vitamix for wheat, but I have a whisper mill.


----------



## Lavender Blue (May 10, 2002)

Thanks, good to know! I had the Vitamix already and did not want to buy another appliance for grinding.


----------



## Rick (May 10, 2002)

Lavender Blue said:


> Thanks, good to know! I had the Vitamix already and did not want to buy another appliance for grinding.


We like our 60 dollar hand grinder better; when we grind with the Vita mix we sift out the few little bits.


----------



## cc-rider (Jul 29, 2003)

That seems odd to me. I use my vitamix to grind wheat berries a lot and have NEVER had partial berries. I don't know exactly how long I grind them....until they are fluffy and starting to feel warm.... but I've never had a partial berry. I have the wet blade and the dry blade version, and use the dry blade, of course.


----------



## Lavender Blue (May 10, 2002)

There's only a little... maybe a total of a teaspoon after doing about 4-5 individual cups of berries. I let it run on high for 1 minute then give it a turn through the sifter. 

Maybe it is just quirks of individual machines?


----------



## TxGypsy (Nov 23, 2006)

I use my normal pitcher for grinding wheat with my vitamix....mostly because I am too cheap to buy the other pitcher  I've not had any problems with unground berries.


----------

